# Variablenname in Schleife ändern



## haseluenne (29. Apr 2006)

Hallo! Ich programmiere gerade ein Programm, welches aus einem Haufen Textfelder (mit Namen t1,t2,t3...tn) Werte auslesen soll, in integer konvertieren und in entsprechend nummerierte Variablen kopieren soll. 

Nun hatte ich nicht vor v1=Integer.parseInt(t1.getText()); v2=Integer....... usw bis n in meinen Quelltext zu schreiben, das wäre ja eine sisyphos-Arbeit.

Wie kann ich das in einer Schleife automatisieren, dass er die Variablen jeweils durchzählt? Dachte da an eine for-Schleife


```
for(int i=0; i>=n-1;i++)
v[n]=Integer.parseInt(t[n].getText()); 
/*Verständnisbeispiel, so geht es natürlich nicht*/
```
Vielen Dank, 
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Apr 2006)

Damit das funktioniert, kannst du dir ein Array von Textfeldern mit dazugehörenden int-Array anlegen.

```
JTextField[] textFields = new JTextField[10];
int[] ints = new int[textFields.length];
...
for(int i = 0; i < textFields.length; i++) {
   ints[0] = Integer.parseInt(textFields[0].getText());
}
```


----------



## haseluenne (29. Apr 2006)

Danke, werde ich mir mal zu Gemüte führen 

Gruß, 
Sebastian


----------

